# Upstairs Garage Coversion



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well ive decided to skip building the big viv stack i said in my other thread and decided to covert the upstairs of my garage into a room for a bosc monitor so it will take a while and with a few ideas off SnakeL so im not gonna rush this with work and everything but it will be done any help will be welcome 

Thanks

Shane


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Will get pics up soon


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Any Ideas


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

You have an upstairs of your garage? Do you live in a bloody mansion?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Crikey lol, aint got no ideas but that will be one hell of an enclosure


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

take some pictures so we can get an idea of what you want to accomplish ?


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just struggling with heating the enclosure trying to thing of the best way are they Halogen flood light things good?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

They are good, but you have to put them out of reach, or gaurd them real good


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Right went to take pictures cameras battery went and guess what lost the charger but i got the measurements its 30ft x 20ft x at the highest point 15ft so now im trying to think of the best and cheapest way to heat it without letting the electric bill go sky high so any idea there would be good


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

some of them 2kw heaters maybe


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Oil filled radiator? insulation first though ..


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeh im gonna get the insulation in the wee is that yellow cotton sorta insulation good?


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Rockwool or celotext insulation is good for Roof conversions.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Right got some pics off the fone while i try and find the camera and also got a bonus found some insulation just stuck in a trash can outside not sure it is still usuable but will put it up the weekend


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Right cleared it all up dont know weather to raise the floor level or not any idea??


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

What would you raise the floor level for? Extra insulation or running cables under or what?

Looks a good space


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say the first thing you need to do is get it fully insulated. Lofts can be bloody freezing in the winter and although you have insulation on the floor nnormally, here you would need it on the ceiling too, and to ensure all those bits around the edges, where you can see day light, are covered up as well.

I guess if you raised the floor, you could use some decent underfloor heating.

Would love to see pics when your done.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

I know bosc monitors are great, but if I had that space I'd be making 20+ vivs!

Best of luck. I'm not going to be much use with ideas (sorry for polluting the thread) but I'm really interested to see how this goes so keep up the good work! I'll be keeping an eye on you... :crazy:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well day off work tommorow so i will be getting something done ill post pics of my progress


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Been in the garage doin work and had a oil filled heater in there and i seem to do the job good need to get another one and it should work thanks for that idea

also that was without insulation but i put it up anyway


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

can't wait to see pics of this done 

expensive way to heat though those oil heaters


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there anything cheaper??


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

*Wow*

what a space!!! have you allready got a bosc??? if i had that space id get a nile or a couple of white throats - but anyway - 

Insulation,insulation and some more insulation, if you can stop any temp influence from outside then you will find it alot easier to control and maintain temps

my parents have just done an extension and my cousin is a structural architect and he told them to use this board insulation, its more expensive but very efficient and easy to put up, - ill find a link - here we are -

Kingspan Thermaboard Roof Insulation (T)25mm, 5050141010500

To help with cleaning you would need to line the walls and floor with something wipe/washable - lino perhaps

Underfloor heating
chain mounted spots
plenty of uv flourescents
a pool with drainage
a water source to fill pool and also for cleaning

does that window open??? you will need to vent the space every now and again

ill let you know if i think of anything else

good luck:no1:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for that zukomonitor some good help just thinking ahead here but substrate could i use normal carbet is that just as good as repti carpet?


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Today ive smashed off all the railing thing around the stairs and ive had to borderup the sides due to these huge holes which will be a bit to hard to but it will still be a big enclosure


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ive had a good idea dont know if people will agree but here it is im gonna block the back off with some boards then make it into an open to viv it will still be like 10ft thats just something to put him in at night really then the rest of the day leave him to wander just an idea so it wont be much of an electric bill then with having heaters on all the time so what you guys think?


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

that's sounds good and energy saving!^^^


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

> Ive had a good idea dont know if people will agree but here it is im gonna block the back off with some boards then make it into an open to viv it will still be like 10ft thats just something to put him in at night really then the rest of the day leave him to wander just an idea so it wont be much of an electric bill then with having heaters on all the time so what you guys think?


 Thats a really good idea, i do something similar with my torts. I top up the heat in the day time to make sure they have loads of space and warmth in the greenhouse but of a night i put them in an insulated wooden box with a smaller heater. saves me about 5kw a night compared to heating the entire space! Good luck with the rst of it.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

shaneo95 said:


> Thanks for that zukomonitor some good help just thinking ahead here but substrate could i use normal carbet is that just as good as repti carpet?


id say no to the carpet fella, hard to keep clean, repti carpet doesnt catch claws cos of the way its made but also would be a bugger to clean as much as you need not to mention the price. id go for lino personally, patio tiles(might be to heavy) or normal tiles, and then maybe a section'ed off bit that you could fill with soil ??? or astroturf - have a look at garden centres can get it at a reasonable price

keep the progress updated, pics too : victory:

p.s the 10ft viv idea sounds a good idea


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments so now ive got some things to heat it tell me what you thing will be best they will all have guards ofcourse

Radiator 
Tubular Heater
2kw Heater
Loads Of Heat Bulbs


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

well you might think this is a stupid suggestion but how about putting in a sky light!! in my attic the sun heats the room somethingg terrible!!! even in winter! if you popped in a sky light, i know it might be expensive but might as well use natural resources to some extent and also youd get a way to air it out every now and then so it dont smell bad!!!

and i think the night time viv thinkg is a great idea!! 

xxxx


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well All The sides are boarded up to prevent an escapee will get pics up soon the elctrician is coming to put some plug sockets up henhigh up so will start fitting the electrics then


----------

